# Raffle#4 DELTORO Bladder pump & Adex



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Del Toro Bladder Pro Pump

Prestolite Plus Motor
bored out marz plus gear
Steel 3/4" block
Pro Del Toro Bladder
Steel Tank
1/2" Backing Plate and 3/8" rods

All check valves and fittings

PLUS A BRAND NEW SUPER DUTY ADEX WITH PLUG

SHIPPED

*80 TICKETS AT 20.00 EA 
ENTER PUMP WITH NUMBER YOU WANT

PLEASE PM FOR PAYMENT INFO

PM ME FOR ADDRESS OR ACCOUNT INFO BANK OF AMERICA

GOOD LUCK

MAKE SURE THAT YOU ENTER THE NUMBER YOU WANT HERE BEFORE YOU MAKE PAYMENT SO THAT WE DON'T GET THE SAME NUMBER SOLD TWICE*


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

68 is mine!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

23 an 55 is mine send me an invoice


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

i'll take 69


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ill take 59


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 18 2009, 07:30 PM~13043635
> *23 an 55 is mine send me an invoice
> *


an 63


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

good luck fellas


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are the ones that I have received payment for


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

wow so you pump is worth 1600 bucks? for one pump?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 19 2009, 07:19 AM~13048027
> *wow so you pump is worth 1600 bucks? for one pump?
> *


No, But you can win it for $20 :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Feb 19 2009, 08:26 AM~13048067
> *No, But you can win it for $20 :biggrin:
> *


x 2 if you don't want it don't hate just don't get in on it.simple


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

A pic of the pump and dump might motivate people to buy squares faster. :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 19 2009, 07:19 AM~13048027
> *wow so you pump is worth 1600 bucks? for one pump?
> *


The Adex superduty dump alone is worth at least 500.00
plus motor 150
bladder kit 300
bored out new gear 150
steel block 130
rods and backing plate 40.
1 3/4" and 1/2" check valves 50
1 heavy duty slowdown 25
3/4" fittings plus return hose and 1/2"y block 100.
shipping ?
paypals fees?

My time in keeping all this together and keeping it up to date


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm going to specially assemble this pump for the car it is going on plus the Super Duty dump is going to be made down to the T of which oil you prefer to use it might even be stamped the last four of your social or year of car for you.

Here is a pic of a Del Toro Bladder pro Pump that is real close to what the winner wins


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

If anyone wants more info on the pump or pics of them in action check out our topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=374999


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 19 2009, 09:09 AM~13048709
> *The Adex superduty dump alone is worth at least 500.00
> plus motor  150
> bladder kit  300
> ...


Priceless :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 19 2009, 09:09 AM~13048709
> *The Adex superduty dump alone is worth at least 500.00
> plus motor  150
> bladder kit  300
> ...


I feel you. thanks for the breakdown.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 19 2009, 09:16 AM~13048754
> *I'm going to specially assemble this pump for the car it is going on plus the Super Duty dump is going to be made down to the T of which oil you prefer to use it might even be stamped the last four of your social or year of car for you.
> 
> Here is a pic of a Del Toro Bladder pro Pump that is real close to what the winner wins
> ...


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

this one may take awhile


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

PAYMENT SENT FOR 22


22 THANKS!


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

Payment sent for #5


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt for the homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 20 2009, 10:14 AM~13059342
> *ttt for the homie. :biggrin:
> *


buy some tickets


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Good mornning Homies :wave:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

Paid for numbers 25 and 38


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

buy buy buy


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

hurry up n buy!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 22 2009, 10:42 AM~13076085
> *hurry up n buy!! :biggrin:
> *


_*X2!!!!*_


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I can not belive that this is moving slow... 20 buxs for a bladder pump and adex...
:uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13081671
> *I can not belive that this is moving slow...  20 buxs for a bladder pump and adex...
> :uh:
> *


 :dunno: TTT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

this one is gonna take a while. I have one pitbull pump for 10 dollars with only 45 squares and it is taking for ever. :0 This one is double the price and half the odds. Not saying its too much because I know what a bladder with an adex cost. Just saying the odds are pretty bad for only 1 pump and none of the "ballers" on layitlow want to risk it. I'll be getting a number or two tomorrow :biggrin: Waiting for a check to clear.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

1 in 80 is not bad odds to win something worth some cash shit even if I didnot want the pump or dump I would still buy a ticket for 20 bones if I won resell it and make a quick FAT profit just off 20.00


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 23 2009, 03:00 PM~13087853
> *1 in 80 is not bad odds to win something worth some cash shit even if I didnot want the pump or dump I would still buy a ticket for 20 bones if I won resell it and make a quick FAT profit just off 20.00
> *


X2 i think it's a good deal with good odds  Just my .02


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

payment sent for number 15 i never won nothing so i bin counting my blessing to win this bad boy


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

what numbers are left?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

theres 4 numbers left on the other raffle buy em up 1979mc :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 23 2009, 04:00 PM~13087853
> *1 in 80 is not bad odds to win something worth some cash shit even if I didnot want the pump or dump I would still buy a ticket for 20 bones if I won resell it and make a quick FAT profit just off 20.00
> *


Dont get me wrong homie I'm not talking shit at all. I'm getting in on it too. :biggrin: The odds aren't that bad but they are not as good as some of the other raffles you and others have on here. 1 in 80 are twice as bad as the 1 in 40 adex raffle. So it will probably move a little slower. But they payoff of winning this raffle is a whole lot better than the adex. :0 Look at the Z raffles I get in on all of them but the odds are worse so people buy them slower. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 23 2009, 08:24 PM~13090738
> *theres 4 numbers left on the other raffle buy em up 1979mc :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i just bought #9


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 23 2009, 07:24 PM~13090741
> *Dont get me wrong homie I'm not talking shit at all. I'm getting in on it too. :biggrin: The odds aren't that bad but they are not as good as some of the other raffles you and others have on here. 1 in 80 are twice as bad as the 1 in 40 adex raffle. So it will probably move a little slower. But they payoff of winning this raffle is a whole lot better than the adex. :0  Look at the Z raffles I get in on all of them but the odds are worse so people buy them slower. :biggrin:
> *


its cool i see where you are coming from I just didnt want to do 10 a ticket for 160 tickets. then I might as well be playing the lottery with those odds :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13090751
> *i just bought #9
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 23 2009, 08:56 PM~13092064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just bought numbers - 51 & 44


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1979mc, duceoutdaroof


:wave:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

buy some homie :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

You have sent $20.00 USD to [email protected]
Is #79 still available?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

TTT uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Feb 23 2009, 06:46 PM~13090294
> *payment sent for number 15  i never won nothing so i bin counting my blessing to win this bad boy
> *


I GOT YOUR PAYMENT I WILL UPDATE TONIGHT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 24 2009, 09:25 PM~13103376
> *You have sent $20.00 USD to [email protected]
> Is #79 still available?
> *


YUP I WILL UPDATE TONIGHT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt for the homie :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Buy some tickets everybody


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 27 2009, 10:11 PM~13134606
> *Buy some tickets everybody
> *


Hey bro, lead by example and buy some also... :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 26 2009, 03:23 PM~13120529
> *YUP I WILL UPDATE TONIGHT
> *


is number 15 and 80 taken?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 28 2009, 08:12 AM~13136765
> *is number 15 and 80 taken?
> *


15 is gone 80 is open thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

a nice morning bump for the del toro crew


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 19 2009, 07:19 AM~13048027
> *wow so you pump is worth 1600 bucks? for one pump?
> *


Its a raffle.............good luck to the winner! A $20 investment and hit that and you've just came up my friend!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Mar 1 2009, 09:14 AM~13143984
> *Its a raffle.............good luck to the winner! A $20 investment and hit that and you've just came up my friend!! :biggrin:
> *


good odds worth the $20


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Man....I had a nice freakin dream that I like won! :biggrin: Something inside me tells me to disconnect my internet....I`m gettin in trouble with the lady for spending all our free money on LIL! :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> Man....I had a nice freakin dream that I like won! :biggrin: Something inside me tells me to disconnect my internet....I`m gettin in trouble with the lady for spending all our free money on LIL! :biggrin:
> [/b]


it happens bro its like when I leave the casinos after playing 21 I dream of hitting 21's all night then I wake up broke :angry:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 3 2009, 06:23 PM~13170125
> *bump
> *


x23456789


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

just out of curiousity how is the winning number picked...?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Mar 5 2009, 12:23 PM~13191284
> *just out of curiousity how is the winning number picked...?
> *


videod wit all numbers in a box :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Damn I would figure just for the SUPER DUTY ADEX this would fly 

let me add that the ADEX will be personalized for the winner any 4 numbers will be stamped on the dump courtesy of ADEX ANDY


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS,Feb 28 2009, 10:45 AM~13137579]


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

.............. shit if the numbers dont sell out by next weak im buying another thats a sweet as deal good luck to all that are in this raffle


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

IM DOWN BUT IS IT PAYPAL ONLY...?


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 5 2009, 10:22 PM~13197206
> *.............. shit if the numbers dont sell out by next weak im buying another thats a sweet as deal good luck to all that are in this raffle
> *



Thats what i'm thinking. If everyone thats in this bought 1 or 2 more squares, maybe other people would get in because they see the raffel moving faster. Just a thought.


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Mar 6 2009, 08:55 AM~13199953
> *Thats what i'm thinking.  If everyone thats in this bought 1 or 2 more squares, maybe other people would get in because they see the raffel moving faster.  Just a thought.
> *


................ i just want more of a chance for me to win. :biggrin: thats a badass pump .


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13200304
> *................  i just want more of a chance for me to win. :biggrin:  thats a badass pump .
> *


I feel the same way you do. I want a better chance to winl. I'm almost done with my hopper and i'm going to get one of those pumps regaurdless. I just want this shit to hurry up and be done with.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I dont think theyre are 80 people in here that are serious about hopping... or is there?? money is tight fo me right now but i do expect to buy one when the board fills up a little more.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

payment sent for 48


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13200304
> *................  i just want more of a chance for me to win. :biggrin:  thats a badass pump .
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 8 2009, 04:13 PM~13217275
> *I dont think theyre are 80 people in here that are serious about hopping... or is there??  money is tight fo me right now but i do expect to buy one when the board fills up a little more.
> *


X2


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin: come on people buy some squares :biggrin: give me number 36 for some reason it keeps staring back at me when i look at the board :biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

DAMN I WANNA BUY SOME TICKETS..BUT HOW LONG THIS GONNA BE DAMN...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

payment mailed for 9 and 27 homie...


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

SLOWLY BUT SURELY :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

too many squares should of only had like 40


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ill take 2 an 26 payment will be sent thursday nite you no im a spender :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

#19


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

money sent


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

I WANNA SEE THIS SHIT GO BY THE END OF THE MONTH COME ON YOU CHEAP FUCKERZ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

CAN WE GET AN UPDATE PLEASE? :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

let me get 24 uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

The money has been sent!
You have sent $20.00 USD to [email protected]


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

no more adex raffles till this one is dun :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

alrite people buy these damn squares this is the best deal on layitlow raffle wise.plus i need this for the nose of my 63 .this will gaurantee my 63 to hit bumber an serve all these fools in my city :biggrin: matter a fact deltoro you should go ahead an be my sponsor an send me one :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Mar 15 2009, 06:50 AM~13284793
> *alrite people buy these damn squares this is the best deal on layitlow raffle wise.plus i need this for the nose of my 63 .this will gaurantee my 63 to hit bumber an serve all these fools in my city :biggrin: matter a fact deltoro you should go ahead an be my sponsor an send me one :0
> *


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

do you think it would matter how bent up a frame is if your running a double pump bladder :0 :0 :0 lol


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 17 2009, 03:37 PM~13306301
> *do you think it would matter how bent up a frame is if your running a double pump bladder :0 :0 :0 lol
> *


buy a couple spots and find out :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

MY MONEY CAME BACK DUDE...GIVE ME YA ADRESS AGAIN I THINK I FUCKED IT UP....IMMA SEND MONEY FOR ANOTHER SPOT TOO...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Ill take 3, and 33


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Pay Pal'd


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

:cheesy: Lets all double our chances...double up on the squares...course I only have 2... :biggrin: anyone in?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Mar 22 2009, 06:10 PM~13355928
> *:cheesy: Lets all double our chances...double up on the squares...course I only have 2... :biggrin: anyone in?
> *


That means you will buy 2 more??? 
:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What needs to happen is all these people waiting till the end to buy in cause they want to save the 20...

Just buy now, we all are having hard times, but it won't end if everyone waits to buy in...


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, I will buy 2 more...let me get to the office and see what numbers are left...gotta pick my lucky ones :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

20 and 40


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Pay Pal'd


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Mar 23 2009, 06:53 AM~13360132
> *Pay Pal'd
> *


haha sucka!! you really think all these broke ass knee grow's are gonna double up?

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Im as broke as the next guy, just like the odds...the risk is little compared to the reward! :yes:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 23 2009, 11:43 AM~13362594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


weres the ballers at  :cheesy:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

DAMN STILL A SHIT LOAD LEFT


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 23 2009, 06:00 PM~13366509
> *DAMN STILL A SHIT LOAD LEFT
> *


more has been bought but he didnt update it rite or somethen


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

#36 sold to 1979mc but has been marked deltoro must ve missed that one


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Mar 23 2009, 07:03 PM~13366552
> *#36 sold to 1979mc but has been marked deltoro must ve missed that one
> *


he's just not used to me only buying one. :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

I will mark it on my next round sorry i missed it guys


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

gIVE ME NUMBER 77 I GUESS...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

You have sent $20.00 USD to [email protected].


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ok give me # 66


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

You have sent $20.00 USD to [email protected].


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

This is gonna take awhile isn't it? Someone by some numbers don't be scuuuurrrrdddd


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

What numbers are left?


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 27 2009, 01:11 PM~13408117
> *What numbers are left?
> *


x2


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 28 2009, 07:40 PM~13419282
> *x2
> *


1, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18,

21, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 37, 39, 41, 42,

43, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60, 

61, 62, 64, 65, 67, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 78, 80

THESE ARE THE NUMBERS THAT ARE LEFT. TO THE BEST OF WHAT I KNOW. :biggrin: 

NOW HURRY UP AND BUY!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

OK GUYS SOMEONE SPILLED THE BEANS ON THE OTHER RAFFLES SO PM ME FOR PAYMENT INFO


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

I will update tonight guys


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 2 2009, 03:16 PM~13466188
> *I will update tonight guys
> *


its tonight :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 2 2009, 10:57 PM~13472230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO
THE
TOP!


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 4 2009, 06:49 PM~13484784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO
THE
TOP


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 4 2009, 06:49 PM~13484784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 6 2009, 07:02 PM~13499709
> *ttt
> *


buy some more john im broke now


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

im broke to homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

BEFORE 



HERE IS MINE AFTER... 3/4" PLUM TO 1" CHECK AND 1/2" CHECK ON THE RETURN NO SLOW DOWN


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THOSE SMALL TANKS KITS?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

buy some numbers


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

* ttt *


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

aint no one buyen no more squares has anyone even talk to deltoro :angry:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

MR DELTORO wats going on with this raffle did you get your paypal sr8 or is this raffle getten canceled an cash refunded or what.just curious you know ive supported ur raffles from day 1


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 13 2009, 12:48 PM~13562224
> *ttt
> *


WAT'S UP BRO, HOW IS NEW YORK??? :wave:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 15 2009, 08:58 PM~13590089
> *WAT'S UP BRO,  HOW IS NEW YORK??? :wave:
> *



COLD! hno: I miss California...low 30's this morning..

How is the car comin?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

hey guys sorry about the delay i am out of town our country on vac but I have not forgot about you guys when i get back i will figure somthing out with this thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 16 2009, 06:06 AM~13592283
> *hey guys sorry about the delay i am out of town our country on vac but I have not forgot about you guys when i get back i will figure somthing out with this thanks
> *


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 16 2009, 03:57 AM~13592054
> *COLD! hno:  I miss California...low 30's this morning..
> 
> How is the car comin?
> *


YIKES...I LIKE COLD, BUT NOT THAT COLD. :biggrin: JUST GETTING READY TO TAKE IT TO THE PAINT SHOP, AS SOON AS I/WE CAN DECIDE WHAT COLOR TO GO WITH.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 17 2009, 11:17 PM~13612279
> *YIKES...I LIKE COLD, BUT NOT THAT COLD. :biggrin:  JUST GETTING READY TO TAKE IT TO THE PAINT SHOP, AS SOON AS I/WE CAN DECIDE WHAT COLOR TO GO WITH.
> *


Great...send me the link to some of the pics. I would love to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 16 2009, 06:06 AM~13592283
> *hey guys sorry about the delay i am out of town our country on vac but I have not forgot about you guys when i get back i will figure somthing out with this thanks
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Ya still got raffle goin on


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

is this still going?
i want number 78.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

guys the only way i can take payment is bank deposit or money order or check if interested pm me for info


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 23 2009, 10:36 AM~13666587
> *guys the only way i can take payment is bank deposit or money order or check if interested pm me for info
> *


That sux :0


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 23 2009, 11:25 AM~13667045
> *That sux :0
> *


X123456 THIS RAFFLE WILL BE GOING ON FOR A COUPLE more months .oh well atleast ill be hoppin next year :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 23 2009, 03:27 PM~13668246
> *X123456 THIS RAFFLE WILL BE GOING ON FOR A COUPLE more months .oh well atleast ill be hoppin next year :biggrin:
> *


its mine :twak:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 23 2009, 10:40 PM~13673918
> *its mine :twak:
> *


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

aint nobody bought a square in like 6 weeks :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 28 2009, 04:03 PM~13718947
> *aint nobody bought a square in like 6 weeks :angry:
> *


who ever fucked up the paypal set up is to blame


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

guys im finishing up all the other raffles once evertything is said and done we will switch this up to something else if no one buys tickets by then and everyone agrees


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

What numbers are available?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Apr 28 2009, 11:23 PM~13725535
> *What numbers are available?
> *


x2


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 28 2009, 10:18 PM~13724565
> *guys im finishing up all the other raffles once evertything is said and done we will switch this up to something else if no one buys tickets by  then and everyone agrees
> *


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

how many left pm me and paypal?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 29 2009, 12:18 AM~13724565
> *guys im finishing up all the other raffles once evertything is said and done we will switch this up to something else if no one buys tickets by  then and everyone agrees
> *


i was thinking it might do better if you took off the dump and fittings and just did the pump with 40 squares or take some squares off and still do the combo, but i dont know what you have in it or want to make. its a great pump but i dont think there are to many serious hoppers in here


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Whats left


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

i agree this is taking to long sux thats one hell of a deal what you got in mind


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

wat ya gonna do mr deltoro


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 3 2009, 06:14 PM~13772139
> *wat ya gonna do mr deltoro
> *


X2


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

damn this is still going


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

whats left i might get in on this.....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

if somone dident screw up the paypal and it would move a lil fast id get in on it but it to much troble to pay now


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 4 2009, 06:32 AM~13777185
> *if somone dident screw up the paypal and it would move a lil fast id get in on it but it to much troble to pay now
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## thevanman420 (Oct 7, 2007)

what #'s r left?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 7 2009, 12:22 PM~13814578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :uh:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 7 2009, 12:29 PM~13816299
> *DAMN :uh:
> *


it's not that bad. buy some squares and make it better!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

WTF :dunno:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 9 2009, 12:35 PM~13837155
> *WTF :dunno:
> *


X2 THIS IS CRAZY


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 18 2009, 07:22 PM~13043534
> *Del Toro Bladder Pro Pump
> 
> Prestolite Plus Motor
> ...









TO
THE
TOP


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 9 2009, 03:51 PM~13837625
> *X2 THIS IS CRAZY
> *


x3 just make this raffle for a adex super with a plug or something and get it over tonight :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I will by a few more squares to help out this weekend, come on who else wants this done, buy up!!


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 12 2009, 08:11 PM~13868852
> *x3 just make this raffle for a adex super with a plug or something and get it over tonight :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: not a bad idea


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 13 2009, 11:25 AM~13873948
> *:cheesy:  not a bad idea
> *


X4 MR DELTORO super duty with plug an some 4an a half ton springs just to get this over with ,what do you think everyone


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

sounds good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 13 2009, 01:26 PM~13875040
> *X4 MR DELTORO super duty with plug an some 4an a half ton springs just to get this over with ,what do you think everyone
> *


................... :thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

to
the
top
:wave:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

:dunno:  :banghead: :rant:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 13 2009, 03:26 PM~13875040
> *X4 MR DELTORO super duty with plug an some 4an a half ton springs just to get this over with ,what do you think everyone
> *


guess not :uh:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 19 2009, 09:16 AM~13048754
> *I'm going to specially assemble this pump for the car it is going on plus the Super Duty dump is going to be made down to the T of which oil you prefer to use it might even be stamped the last four of your social or year of car for you.
> 
> Here is a pic of a Del Toro Bladder pro Pump that is real close to what the winner wins
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

WERE IS MR DELTORO people have made suggestions an we have not gotten a response , atleast let us know wats going on :angry:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

alright guys sorry bout the wait ive been trying to deal with payal but I will tally everything up deduct all the fees and see whats left to put on the table this week thanks


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 19 2009, 09:09 AM~13932675
> *alright guys sorry bout the wait ive been trying to deal with payal but I will tally everything up deduct all the fees and see whats left to put on the table this week thanks
> *


super duty w/plug an 4 1/2 ton springs sound good,or 8in comp cylinders an 4 1/2 ton springs an reg adex w/plug sound good :biggrin:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 19 2009, 01:56 PM~13936124
> *super duty w/plug an 4 1/2 ton springs sound good,or 8in comp cylinders an 4 1/2 ton springs an reg adex w/plug sound good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

depending on how much Deltoro is willing to give up, i would be willing to take one of those bladder tanks and a boarded out #9 gear. thats what i need for my hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 20 2009, 09:16 AM~13945845
> *depending on how much Deltoro is willing to give up, i would be willing to take one of those bladder tanks and a boarded out #9 gear.  thats what i need for my hopper. :biggrin:
> *


I THINK HE SHOULD MAKE A LIST OF OPTIONS AN WE TAKE A VOTE ,JUST MY OPINION I WANT THIS OVER :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 20 2009, 09:25 AM~13945972
> *I THINK HE SHOULD MAKE A LIST OF OPTIONS AN WE TAKE A VOTE ,JUST MY OPINION I WANT THIS OVER :biggrin:
> *


what about if he gave you a dollar amount and you get to spend it on what ever parts you want? just putting it out there. :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 20 2009, 09:32 AM~13946072
> *what about if he gave you a dollar amount and you get to spend it on what ever parts you want?  just putting it out there. :biggrin:
> *


thats cool as long as he dont try to jack up the prices :cheesy:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

damn this thing is still going


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 20 2009, 12:32 PM~13947777
> *thats cool as long as he dont try to jack up the prices :cheesy:
> *


from my dealings with Deltoro, he wouldn't do nothing like that. he's trust worthy. i honestly believe who ever fucked up the paypal, not only fucked up Deltoro's money but fucked all of us who enjoyed these raffles. :biggrin: 

we're going to get through this.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Alright guys there is about 530.00 in here after paypal fees worth of parts. I will pull a number tonight and post then work it out with the winner to see what parts that person needs and make sure that it works out for both of us then post the details here. Thanks


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 24 2009, 12:30 PM~13983767
> *Alright guys there is about 530.00 in here after paypal fees worth of parts. I will pull a number tonight and post then work it out with the winner to see what parts that person needs and make sure that it works out for both of us then post the details here. Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

1 out of 28 isnt bad not unless other people buy tickets or they have bought more then one


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 24 2009, 10:30 AM~13983767
> *Alright guys there is about 530.00 in here after paypal fees worth of parts. I will pull a number tonight and post then work it out with the winner to see what parts that person needs and make sure that it works out for both of us then post the details here. Thanks
> *



thats what im talking about.

:h5: :h5: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 24 2009, 10:30 AM~13983767
> *Alright guys there is about 530.00 in here after paypal fees worth of parts. I will pull a number tonight and post then work it out with the winner to see what parts that person needs and make sure that it works out for both of us then post the details here. Thanks
> *


................... nice im feeling lucky today i want a adex and maye new prestolite motors


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:0 :h5:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

COOL I NEED SOME CHROME 12 IN CYLINDERS SOME CHROME 8 INCH CYLINDERS SOME 4 1/2 ton springs an some one inch plumbing ,everythang needed for single pump ,hoses fittings check valve the whole 9 :biggrin: ,i seen a double bladder today in action makes me wish i could afford to buy one


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 24 2009, 10:21 PM~13986746
> *COOL I NEED SOME CHROME 12 IN CYLINDERS SOME CHROME 8 INCH CYLINDERS SOME 4 1/2 ton springs an some one inch plumbing ,everythang needed for single pump ,hoses fittings check valve the whole 9  :biggrin: ,i seen a double bladder today in action makes me wish i could afford to buy one
> *


wtf its only 530 lol


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 24 2009, 08:38 PM~13986871
> *wtf its only 530 lol
> *


lets get it on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 24 2009, 08:38 PM~13986871
> *wtf its only 530 lol
> *


thats just the beginning of what i need lol :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

wut up fellas? :wave: this shit is still going on??!


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@May 25 2009, 10:50 AM~13990424
> *wut up fellas? :wave: this shit is still going on??!
> *


whats up stranger? aint seen you in here in a cool minute. :biggrin: 

hows the baby and hows that lack comming along? :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 25 2009, 12:54 PM~13990462
> *whats up stranger?  aint seen you in here in a cool minute.   :biggrin:
> 
> hows the baby and hows that lack comming along?   :biggrin:
> *


too much drama on lil. babys getting big and the lac is in the shop getting the body and paint done. I finally dropped the monte seat of to get covered. :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@May 25 2009, 10:58 AM~13990504
> *too much drama on lil. babys getting big and the lac is in the shop getting the body and paint done. I finally dropped the monte seat of to get covered. :biggrin:
> *


i know what you mean about the drama. i just kick back and keep my mouth shut when i see the drama about to happen. as for the cars, can't wait to see them done.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

guys im just waiting on some info from a payment that I did not receive thats on the board


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 24 2009, 12:30 PM~13983767
> *Alright guys there is about 530.00 in here after paypal fees worth of parts. I will pull a number tonight and post then work it out with the winner to see what parts that person needs and make sure that it works out for both of us then post the details here. Thanks
> *


aIGHTS...


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 25 2009, 12:39 PM~13991309
> *guys im just waiting on some info from a payment that I did not receive thats on the board
> *


cool we been patiently waiten for months


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

my bad guys i am holin up a lil bit he will hAVE MY PAYMENT FIRST THING TOMORROW...


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@May 26 2009, 10:23 AM~14000774
> *my bad guys i am holin up a lil bit he will hAVE MY PAYMENT FIRST THING TOMORROW...
> *




ARE YOU SERIOUS? :rant: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 26 2009, 12:34 PM~14000901
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS?    :rant:    :buttkick:    :twak:
> *



hey im spendin 30 to overnight 40 gimme a lil break...


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

tonight will be the night


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Ok guys tonight at 8 pm Cali time I will be posting the video GOOD LUCK


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 29 2009, 08:29 AM~14035508
> *Ok guys tonight at 8 pm Cali time I will be posting the video GOOD LUCK
> *


kool

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :worship: :worship: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14035508
> *Ok guys tonight at 8 pm Cali time I will be posting the video GOOD LUCK
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

wooohoooo...yeah...


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 29 2009, 08:29 AM~14035508
> *Ok guys tonight at 8 pm Cali time I will be posting the video GOOD LUCK
> *


 :banghead: hno: hno:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

is it 8 in cali yet


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I Think he ment Hawiaii time....


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 29 2009, 10:38 PM~14043466
> *I Think he ment Hawiaii time....
> *


ill be glad when he gets his paypal accounts str8,he was on top of this shit when he was doen the adex raffles


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

whatz crackin with this raffle....


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@May 31 2009, 01:49 AM~14050371
> *whatz crackin with this raffle....
> *


x7231981 :uh:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Tonight guys sorry got busy over the weekend I need to get my cam from work mine took a shit


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 31 2009, 11:04 AM~14053008
> *Tonight guys sorry got busy over the weekend I need to get my cam from work mine took a shit
> *


we know your slow now days :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

TO MY STRICTLY RIDIN HOMIES, 
KEEP IT ON THE BUMPER MY ******


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 1 2009, 05:03 PM~14065226
> *TO MY STRICTLY RIDIN HOMIES,
> KEEP IT ON THE BUMPER MY ******
> *


THATS A SWEET ASS MONTE im tryen to get my tre on bumber,currently hitten 30 inches wit some bs cce shit.im getten bumber next summer gotta do some work this winter :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 1 2009, 07:36 PM~14065539
> *THATS A SWEET ASS MONTE im tryen to get my tre on bumber,currently hitten 30 inches wit some bs cce shit.im getten bumber next summer gotta do some work this winter  :biggrin:
> *


all you have to do is move you exhaust to get bumper i know it smacks tail pipe :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 1 2009, 05:36 PM~14065539
> *THATS A SWEET ASS MONTE im tryen to get my tre on bumber,currently hitten 30 inches wit some bs cce shit.im getten bumber next summer gotta do some work this winter  :biggrin:
> *



thats my club members shit.. in that picture it was hitten about 54 maybe 56. 

it currently hits 63inches!!! single gate built in the back yard!!!!

Thanks OG "Main" for all the help


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 1 2009, 07:30 PM~14066748
> *all you have to do is move you exhaust to get bumper i know it smacks tail pipe :biggrin:
> *


tail pipes already moved. nothing but bumper baby :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 1 2009, 07:46 PM~14066971
> *tail pipes already moved.  nothing but bumper baby :biggrin:
> *


he talken bout my tre my tailpipes is smashed from hittin switches witout the ass all the way up :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 1 2009, 07:30 PM~14066748
> *all you have to do is move you exhaust to get bumper i know it smacks tail pipe :biggrin:
> *


i cant beleive aint no one bought the og wash caddy,its a fucken classic


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 1 2009, 07:39 PM~14066873
> *thats my club members shit..      in that picture it was hitten about 54 maybe 56.
> 
> it currently hits 63inches!!!  single gate built in the back yard!!!!
> ...


everythang we ride weve built in the backyard ,either my backyard or osolos


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 1 2009, 09:52 PM~14067057
> *i cant beleive aint no one bought the og wash caddy,its a fucken classic
> *


its gona go its only been on there 24 hours :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

we going to get this raffle done tonight or what?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

deltoro were r u,ur really really late homie


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

yea doing it tonight


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

give me like 30 min


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Soory for the shitty quality guys i had to do it with my cell my cam is fucked up congrats to the winner I will contact you by pm tomorrow


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

hell yeah thank you so much :biggrin: i knew steyen on you would pay off :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 2 2009, 04:26 AM~14069878
> *hell yeah thank you so much  :biggrin: i knew steyen on you would pay off :biggrin:
> *


you better stay out of the zenith raffle so i can win something


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

no shit back yard fuckers...itz a conspiracy...lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jun 2 2009, 12:42 PM~14071929
> *no shit back yard fuckers...itz a conspiracy...lol
> *


LOL US low budget builders need all the help we can get


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 2 2009, 12:55 PM~14072060
> *LOL US low budget builders need all the help we can get
> *


.................. lucky fucker well atleast its over !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Jun 2 2009, 02:57 PM~14073403
> *.................. lucky fucker well atleast its over !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 2 2009, 02:55 PM~14072060
> *LOL US low budget builders need all the help we can get
> *



yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttmft still waiten :banghead: :rant: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 13 2009, 08:31 PM~14461733
> *ttmft still waiten :banghead:  :rant:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


6 weeks? DAYUM! :angry:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 13 2009, 06:29 PM~14462306
> *6 weeks? DAYUM! :angry:
> *


an im only asken for 400 bucks worth of parts instead of 530 that i won :angry:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

?????????????????

Nw im nervous about raffles. What have they told you?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 14 2009, 02:16 AM~14466547
> *?????????????????
> 
> Nw im nervous about raffles.  What have they told you?
> *


i kno deltoro a good business man he just taken his time the bad thing is i need my shit to put my car back together


----------

